# Catalina



## Bleipriester (Jun 4, 2019)

The new MacOS Version Catalina is coming. 

macOS Catalina

We can install it now, though.
Download macOS Catalina 10.15 Beta (19A371t) Full Installer w/o Accessing App Store 2019


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> The new MacOS Version Catalina is coming.
> 
> macOS Catalina
> 
> ...


Judging from the massive non-response it would appear that no one gives a shit.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

My nonoob threads usually enjoy little audience.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> My nonoob threads usually enjoy little audience.


True.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 5, 2019)

So anybody running Mac OS can use the files to create an installer for the 10.15 Beta and install it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2019)

So, finally for all Mac users, the waiting has come to an end as the release of the free update is expected to take place next week.

macOS Catalina Could Launch on October 4 According to Apple's Danish Site


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 2, 2019)

We have a few iMacs in design at the office, one of them is now 13 years old. One of the first intel Macs. 
I could line it up with the others and you would be pressed to tell which one is the new one and which is old.
It is stunning how little Macs have changed since Jobs died. Operationally and visually.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 3, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> So, finally for all Mac users, the waiting has come to an end as the release of the free update is expected to take place next week.
> 
> macOS Catalina Could Launch on October 4 According to Apple's Danish Site


Apple danish?  I prefer the cheese ones.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > So, finally for all Mac users, the waiting has come to an end as the release of the free update is expected to take place next week.
> ...


Catalina was dancing for an hour today but 10.15 isn´t out yet.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 5, 2019)

Catalina is there!







No, wait.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 5, 2019)

uh...that is just wrong


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 5, 2019)

I tried so hard to forget...
Paxton Fettel


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)

So, Catalina is coming to your Mac. NOW!






macOS - How to Upgrade


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2019)




----------

